# what to breed



## mainganio (Jul 20, 2008)

i have a 55g tank and a 13g bristlenose breeding tank
my 55g tank has a African lake setup with sand and limestone and id like to try and keep this setup with the choice chosen.

*what choice do you recommend to be quite easy to breed and relatively cheap*

choice1: i have some mainganios that have breed before about five times.should i get some more mainganios and breed them.

choice2:get some cyps and breed them

choice3:breed another type of fish that is relatively easy to breed


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

They are all easy to breed.

You need to determine what is in demand in your area and go with that. Don't be surprised if you find a few months in that you can no longer get rid of the fry, though. It doesn't take long to saturate your area with a species.


----------



## mainganio (Jul 20, 2008)

or do you recommend any other cichlids that sell well


----------



## mainganio (Jul 20, 2008)

or do you recommend any other cichlids that sell well


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

I'd say rusties have to be the easiest fish to breed. Plus they're always in demand for african tanks as they are really peaceful. My male digs 2-3 holes in the sand before breeding every time, so its a pretty good indicator to me. My females are quite small, their broods are usually 10-15 fry,IME.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

If you're wanting to breed to sell fry, how are you planning on selling them? To a LFS, online, will you ship? If it's only to LFSs, find out what they would like to have. If you plan to advertise online or something like that, look at what others are selling online in your area. I'm not sure but some species might be more fagile than others and not take shipping as well so check into that too. Good luck.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

the classic Electric yellow Lab!


----------



## australia (Jul 22, 2007)

i am breeding electric yellows, i have a large colony of them 30 in total around 26 females :thumb:

i cannot get get enough fry to make everyone happy!

so i would say breed Electric yellows if you want to sell alot of cichlids! though if u where going to go in the other direction u would pick Oscars as these fish breed good and sell good as well!

hope this helps u a little.

cheers


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Real good quality electric yellows are hard to find around here so real good quality ones would be nice.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Brichardi's will breed in a shoe!


----------



## mainganio (Jul 20, 2008)

here's some questions i need to ask:

would these fish breed in my limestone rock setup? how many fish can i keep in my 55g tank? can i keep and breed more than one species of cichlid in my tank? what parameters do i need? can i keep the fry in the same tank as the parents if not how can i and when can i take them out of the tank to put them in another tank?


----------

